

Who's to blame for shadow IT?  Check the mirror - genehughson
http://genehughson.wordpress.com/2012/03/30/deja-vu-all-over-again/

======
Zenst
From my experience it is some department head (usualy marketing from my
experiences) who does not even approach internal IT and goes off spending his
budget (he has complete control) on external solution that is cheaper on his
budget. Then later on the company or IT department find out and if they are
lucky, able to show why it was so cheap. Most usualy end up getting hacked or
found to have no backup solution or voilates some law, be it Financial control
reglatary bodies or data protect acts or the like.

It is not the IT departments fault, it is the accounts department for letting
department heads spend money on IT related items without realises they are
bypassing internal IT department and with that company rules.

So it is the Accountants who should be checking those mirrors as they see
things the IT department will not even be aware of and unable to see until it
goes wrong, usualy badly wrong.

Thats based upon my experience and it will happen again and again, yet nobody
mentions accountants!

~~~
genehughson
The important question, though, is "why". Why would that department head spend
out of his own budget and risk censure? Pretty much the logical answers are
"not getting what's needed from IT" and "very good chance that the results
from the rogue app will wash away my sins".

~~~
Zenst
From my experiences it has always been that if they went internal IT they
would pay more and they know that, yet fail to understand why. So they go talk
to a mate who has a dog in a server room and the rest is history.

Maybe other reason like the one you alude towards, but I have not come across
those.

